# Mattlures MattShad and Matt Minnows



## Jim (Mar 14, 2008)

Mattlures has introduced new baits, they look awesome! If they are like his bluegill series, expect big cow bass pictures for sure!

https://www.mattlures.com/products.htm


----------



## shamoo (Mar 14, 2008)

I hear what your saying Mr. Jim, I got that 4 packs of his minnows, golden shiner, silver side Minnow, blue back herring and goldfish, cant wait to try them out, they are one good looken swimbait, however cant seem to find any weighted hooks,all gone.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 14, 2008)

i was lookin at the minnow series last time i ordered decided to go with the baby bass instead, the mattshad series looks sweet i might have to try some of them, just placed an order.


----------



## redbug (Mar 14, 2008)

I used the bass series down in Fla. and kicked butt with it I'm going to order a few more of the bass series and will be adding the Matt's shad to the order.. they look great.

Wayne


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 16, 2008)

Can you see these (buy them) at any stores or can you only get thim on-line from them???


----------



## slim357 (Mar 16, 2008)

I dont think you can get them in any store, some might have them, none around me tho thats for sure, I order mine off the website


----------

